# 10 years on DB - thank you Ed!



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw that Ed joined here 10 years ago this month. What an asset to this site!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy 10th (DB) anniversary Ed! 

You are undoubtedly one of the best resources this site has. Thank you for your great service to this wonderful hobby and I have a feeling that it would be very different without you

John

EDIT: Is this actually the 10th anniversary of the dendroboard community as well? Thank you to all the founding members for making this community thrive!!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

The a amount I've learned from Ed over the past 8ish years is nothing short of humbling. His posts were some of the first bits of good information I found when I first googled poison dart frogs. 

The ability to write in such a way that a 14yr old can understand calcium synthesis is not easy for most, yet you did and it's always been an interest since then. 

Thanks for all the knowledge and readings you've shared. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Who`s this Ed Guy?


----------



## hillblazer (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Ed! Much help for us Newbs. I always look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

FroggyKnight said:


> EDIT: Is this actually the 10th anniversary of the dendroboard community as well? Thank you to all the founding members for making this community thrive!!


Looks like Kyle's profile was created on 2-15-2004... so we missed the exact 10 year anniversary by a bit, but who's counting?  

Ed's exact anniversary will be 9-19-2014... That means you all have a week to send him gifts!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ed,

I have to jump on this one,the time you give us mortals the astounding patience to keep coming back and back and back again to help guys,ha like myself.

But you know what, above all for me it's your passion for the frogs,wanting us to be better for them. Not in anyway do I understand alot of the time,but if I ask you always go there for me until I have at least some semblance. Even for me some daft mad English guy whom talks to frogs Ed I've actually lost count of the amount of time I've forwarded a new guy here,to some specific you have made,it's not just in the USA that you are helping folks

Few folks,actually VERY FEW!! I want to call Sir,those that I do, I just simply admire on a huge scale,( Sir David A. would be one,after that i'm actually struggling)Ha ha you will probably find this hard to deal with this thread,which adds to you being someone I'll probably always look up to.

Thankyou Sir,my frogs are better kept because of you,too many eggs hatch because of your efforts,I'd pin a medal on you ,but you'ld have none of it.

I can't really articulate things as I want to very well,so I'll finish ,here with:

Just thanks mate

best always

Stu


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

The community is lucky to have you Ed. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

carola1155 said:


> Looks like Kyle's profile was created on 2-15-2004... so we missed the exact 10 year anniversary by a bit, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> Ed's exact anniversary will be 9-19-2014... That means you all have a week to send him gifts!



You should check out my join date ; )

Seriously though- Ed is an amazing beacon of knowledge. He's been my mentor for over 10 years. Even after all of this time I still learn new things from him. I pretty sure he's the winner when it comes to post counts...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed rules !


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Been data mining here for a few months now. There seems to be something interesting from Ed in almost every meaningful thread I find. 

Happy 10 year anniversary!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks guys but there are many people before me that deserve the thanks even more... for example Chuck Powell who is effectively the grandfather of the dart frog hobby and is still active. If I didn't have access to the things they started I wouldn't be where I am today. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Chuck is a great guy, too, Ed. We love him and thank him. Even those of us who have not yet made it to Frog Day can see what Chuck has done for the hobby. There are so many who have helped to make this hobby more accessible, and more enjoyable, to all of us froggers.
You have given a lot to the hobby, too, Ed, so thanks. I especially appreciate your unceasing drive to correct misinformation in the hobby. Keep killing that dogma, Ed!


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

As with any open forum at least half of the information given is opinion not fact. As one post Ed recently called it B.S. So, thanks to Ed this site has been able to accurately call itself Dendroboard, or DB for short, instead of DB (Dendrobull).


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Ed said:


> Thanks guys but there are many people before me that deserve the thanks even more... for example Chuck Powell who is effectively the grandfather of the dart frog hobby and is still active. If I didn't have access to the things they started I wouldn't be where I am today.
> 
> Ed


 Chuck is no doubt a huge asset here!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You know how I feel Ed.You're a great wealth of knowledge as well as a great friend.I enjoy our conversations on and off the boards.Thanks for being there for me and to help debunk a lot of bs too.I look forward to the next 10-20 or so year anniversary!


----------



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I especially appreciate your unceasing drive to correct misinformation in the hobby. Keep killing that dogma, Ed!


This, this so much! I'm only three years old(almost 4) on this forum but Ed holds some of the very few sets of keys to this growing community. Thank you and to many others for showing us noobs how to run a successful hobby.


----------

